# Dora as a puppy



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I have been asked for quite awhile for pics of Dora as a puppy and with all my moves, I finally found a cd with some of Dora's first year.

The night I brought Dora home. 









Dora the Explorer-we were moving when we got her at 6 months

















Dora- about 7-8 months. This was her naughty stage always getting into something.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Very very cute! I could almost go for another puppy lol


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

What a little doll!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

She is adorable!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

*More Dora*

Dora between 9-12 months and this is the stage where Dora doing so well in class that got me addicted to performance and training with all the pups.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

How old is she?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Dora is such a pretty girl!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sally- she turned 4 years in January.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Dora was a beautiful puppy, but she's an even more beautiful adult dog. Her hair and coloring is just fabulous!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Great pictures. She was such a beautiful puppy and of course is a gorgeous adult.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Dora has always been one of my favorite Havs on the forum. I just love her big beautiful eyes, and her coat.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE that last picture of her jumping down the stairs. Of course as a breeder it gives me heart failure, but it sure captures the true essence of a Havanese!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Amanda, Dora is so beautiful, puppy and adult. I loved all the pictures.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Dora is perfect! I love her!
Carole


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Dora rocks as a puppy! 

Ryan


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Dora looked like a little teddy bear as a puppy. How adorable!
Gina


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

maryam187 said:


> Dora was a beautiful puppy, but she's an even more beautiful adult dog. Her hair and coloring is just fabulous!


My thoughts exactly !!! What an absolute little doll doggy. Beautiful and now it has put me back to wanting to keep the long coat....I change my mind every day but for today it has put me in the "keep it long" phase.

Dora has beautiful coloring/markings.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Amanda, when you said her naughty stage....you mean they really do out grow it !!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks everyone. She had a lot of color as a puppy but I think she still has a lot of color now photos just tend to wash it out and it is grown and mixes more with her white/cream.

Sharlene- yes  I remember one time my husband calling me as I was somewhere with Belle and he says "why would you give Dora an empty peanut butter container to play with?" Let's just say I must have left open the pantry door and Dora ate the entire jar  I found the chewed up lid under the couch later. She was always in something. Belle and Dash were both easily thru the puppy stage and Dora stayed in it extra long!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

She's so pretty, cutie as a puppy too!


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Ohhhh I love her...she was such a sweet puppy. Love the various ribbons and bows Amanda


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Look at her as a puppy! Just as aDORAble then, as now. I love Dora :hug::kiss: So glad you found and posted these, Amanda.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

absolutely a beautiful girl. I always love hearing about her antics and explorations!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Here's a picture of Dora's back that shows just how pretty her coloring is.


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Gotta love those butt shots


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Awww, baby Dora - and adult Dora! - is adorable!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Amanda----Dora is gorgeous! As a puppy she was as cute as they come and she still is!!!:thumb:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I love these pictures of Dora as a puppy. I was just thinking the other day that I missed that stage of her life... I love LOVE the flying down the stairs-- as well as Maryam's picture of her beautiful back.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Maryam- that pictures is perfect. Everyone is always shocked when they meet Dora at how much color she actually has. I white wash her with my flash  

To this day, she still flies down the stairs hence I try to carry her. We didn't know back then how bad it could be on her little body but she still gets super excited and sometimes flies down the deck stairs.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Amanda, thanks for sharing those. It's always fun to see what the pups looked like when they were little. I love the one of her wet and on your coffee table. Shelby has just taken up that hobby of jumping on and off my coffee table.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

She has always been a beauty!!!


----------

